# Soap supplies in Des Moines, Iowa



## Sas (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I just started this soap journey and searching for supplies.
I am looking for small quantities as im still new.
I have been shopping online so far and the shipping cost is killing me.
So im searching if there is any local spot as I would love to support small business as well.

Or if there is any other source, or any other suggestion is always welcome.

Thank you in advance,
Sas


----------



## dibbles (Oct 22, 2020)

If you have a Costco membership, that is where I buy my olive and avocado oils. Some people also buy coconut oil there. Walmart is a source for lard and other oils. If you have a Trader Joe's near you, you can get high oleic sunflower oil there for a reasonable price. Check out Nurture Soap for micas and fragrance oils if you are interested in those. They offer free shipping with a (I think) $35 purchase. They are located in Indiana so if you do have to pay shipping, it might be more reasonable.


----------



## Sas (Oct 22, 2020)

@dibbles Thank you so much, I will check all of those places out! Much appreciate.


----------



## lsg (Oct 23, 2020)

I checked Sam's Club prices for coconut oil and they were very expensive.  Try Wholesale Supplies Plus.  They are cheaper on their coconut oil and free shipping on orders or $25 or more.  The do have a $5.95 handling fee to cover the cost of boxes, packing material and labor to prepare the shipment.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 23, 2020)

If you have one nearby, Big Lots can be another good place to buy coconut oil. First, go to their website and sign up to receive the coupon. They often have sales, too, and the coupon is still good for the sale items, too. Depending on how much you buy, and any promotions they have going, you might also get free shipping. I am fortunate to have one close by for local pick-up.


----------



## Sas (Oct 23, 2020)

lsg said:


> I checked Sam's Club prices for coconut oil and they were very expensive.  Try Wholesale Supplies Plus.  They are cheaper on their coconut oil and free shipping on orders or $25 or more.  The do have a $5.95 handling fee to cover the cost of boxes, packing material and labor to prepare the shipment.


Thank you @lsg Thank you! I will check that out, much appreciate.

Sas


----------



## Sas (Oct 23, 2020)

AliOop said:


> If you have one nearby, Big Lots can be another good place to buy coconut oil. First, go to their website and sign up to receive the coupon. They often have sales, too, and the coupon is still good for the sale items, too. Depending on how much you buy, and any promotions they have going, you might also get free shipping. I am fortunate to have one close by for local pick-up.


Thank you @AliOop Costco are close by but I dont think there is whole sale supplies near me


----------



## AliOop (Oct 23, 2020)

Sas said:


> Thank you @AliOop Costco are close by but I dont think there is whole sale supplies near me


Sorry for any confusion - I was suggesting Big Lots, not wholesale supplies.


----------



## Sas (Oct 23, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Sorry for any confusion - I was suggesting Big Lots, not wholesale supplies.


@AliOop oh I see, my bad I didn't realized Big Lots is an actual store . We actually have one close by, thank you so much for your suggestion!


----------



## Becky1024 (Oct 23, 2020)

Your local grocery store might have a variety of oils, tallow and lard. Local hardware stores might carry lye.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 23, 2020)

Fellow Iowan here --

Other options for fats would be any well-stocked grocery store (HyVee and Fareway come to mind as Iowa options), as well as the national "big box" stores like Big Lots, Walmart, Sams Club, Costco, etc. I've seen rice bran oil in gallon jugs in TSC (Tractor Supply Store) for feeding to horses. And Cabellas/Bass Pro sometimes has interesting oils for deep fat frying in their cooking/grilling/smoking department.

Lye can often be found in 1 pound jars at Lowes, Menards, Home Depot, and Ace Hardware stores -- look in the plumbing section.

I know Michaels, Hobby Lobby, and JoAnn carry some soap supplies, but they cater more to Melt and Pour soap makers, not so much the lye-based soap makers. And their supplies are often not good quality.

You will probably want to order scents (essential oils or fragrance oils) because local stores typically don't carry scents that are tested and suitable for lye-based soap. I'm sure you can find essential oils locally, but the cost of those tiny bottles is prohibitive for use in soap.


----------



## Sas (Oct 23, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> Fellow Iowan here --
> 
> Other options for fats would be any well-stocked grocery store (HyVee and Fareway come to mind as Iowa options), as well as the national "big box" stores like Big Lots, Walmart, Sams Club, Costco, etc. I've seen rice bran oil in gallon jugs in TSC (Tractor Supply Store) for feeding to horses. And Cabellas/Bass Pro sometimes has interesting oils for deep fat frying in their cooking/grilling/smoking department.
> 
> ...


@DeeAnna Thank you soo much! Im so glad to find Iowan soap maker  Will definitely check all those places you suggested! Much appreciate.

Sas


----------



## Sas (Oct 23, 2020)

Becky1024 said:


> Your local grocery store might have a variety of oils, tallow and lard. Local hardware stores might carry lye.


Thank [email protected]


----------



## melinda48 (Oct 23, 2020)

Sas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just started this soap journey and searching for supplies.
> I am looking for small quantities as im still new.
> ...


I go to New Directions for my essential oils. If you have an Amish community near you, you may find their prices for coconut oil are good. I pay $10 for the 101oz. Container in our community. They also have excellent lye that is very reasonably priced. Walmart for olive oil, canola oil (if you use it), and sunflower oil. Mad Micas for colorants. Bramble Berry has nice “stuff” but are very very slow.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 23, 2020)

In addition to the advice others have offered, you may want to browse the Beginner's Forum for simple recipes to get the hang of it before investing in pricey colorants and fragrances. There's good advice plus a few starter recipes in this link:

*https://www.lovinsoap.com/2012/10/getting-started-in-soapmaking-without-spending-a-ton-of-money/*

To save time, money, and frustration, this is a good read for a soaper at your stage of experience:
*Q: What advice would you give to your beginning soaping self?*

HAPPY SOAPING!


----------



## Sas (Oct 23, 2020)

melinda48 said:


> I go to New Directions for my essential oils. If you have an Amish community near you, you may find their prices for coconut oil are good. I pay $10 for the 101oz. Container in our community. They also have excellent lye that is very reasonably priced. Walmart for olive oil, canola oil (if you use it), and sunflower oil. Mad Micas for colorants. Bramble Berry has nice “stuff” but are very very slow.


Good ideas! Thank you so much for your suggestion @melinda48 Much appreciate.

Sas


----------



## Sas (Oct 23, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> In addition to the advice others have offered, you may want to browse the Beginner's Forum for simple recipes to get the hang of it before investing in pricey colorants and fragrances. There's good advice plus a few starter recipes in this link:
> 
> *https://www.lovinsoap.com/2012/10/getting-started-in-soapmaking-without-spending-a-ton-of-money/*
> 
> ...


@Zany_in_CO Thank you! I have been reading through the past 3 days but still a lot to catch on  I appreciate your suggestion.

Sas


----------



## earlene (Oct 25, 2020)

*Sas*, I learned to shop around and do price comparisons for pretty much everything, including soap making oils.  When I first moved here, I wasn't making soap, so it was basically just for whatever I normally bought (food, cleaning stuff & so on.)  And I'd take notes of the best prices; that's for the in-store shopping stores in my town and nearby towns.

If you have a Save-A-Lot near you, that's another place to do some comparison shopping.  Ours used to carry coconut oil, but don't anymore.  But when they did, the price was better than anyone else around here.  They do carry lard, but not much in the way of other oils that I would use for soaping.

Sam's Club was my store of choice for regular olive oil, but my small town grocer actually carried pomace olive oil, which was much cheaper than ordering online.  They don't anymore, so I don't use it much now due to limited access.

Since Costco came to the QCA, I now buy my olive oil there rather than Sam's Club, but I was happy with either.

Depending on which Walmart you go to, Lard can come in very large containers or only 1-pound sizes (some don't even carry it, in fact), so check out some of the different Walmarts close to you, if you want to find lard.

Watch for sales on Coconut Oil. I find bargains all the time in grocery stores. Sometimes Walmart has a good price on it; sometimes other grocery stores do as well. That's why I always shop around and do price comparisons.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 25, 2020)

earlene said:


> Since Costco came to the QCA, ...


Whoa, @earlene! Are we talkin' the Quad Cities Area here??? If so, I was born in Rock Island in 1943 and grew up in the QCA. I left in 1965 shortly after my son was born. Good place to grow up! Of course, it's the Midwest. Doesn't get much better than that. JMHO


----------



## Sas (Oct 25, 2020)

earlene said:


> *Sas*, I learned to shop around and do price comparisons for pretty much everything, including soap making oils.  When I first moved here, I wasn't making soap, so it was basically just for whatever I normally bought (food, cleaning stuff & so on.)  And I'd take notes of the best prices; that's for the in-store shopping stores in my town and nearby towns.
> 
> If you have a Save-A-Lot near you, that's another place to do some comparison shopping.  Ours used to carry coconut oil, but don't anymore.  But when they did, the price was better than anyone else around here.  They do carry lard, but not much in the way of other oils that I would use for soaping.
> 
> ...


@earlene Thank you so much! This is very helpful, plus its so nice hearing from someone from Midwest  I will have to start an excel sheet or somehow to keep track of all the price.!



Zany_in_CO said:


> Whoa, @earlene! Are we talkin' the Quad Cities Area here??? If so, I was born in Rock Island in 1943 and grew up in the QCA. I left in 1965 shortly after my son was born. Good place to grow up! Of course, it's the Midwest. Doesn't get much better than that. JMHO


 @Zany_in_CO I have to agree with that


----------



## earlene (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes, *Zany*, that is the QCA of which I speak.  Small world!

My husband was born here also, but in Davenport at the hospital where his aunt worked as a nurse.


----------

